# Beaver the not so white meat...



## roller (Mar 21, 2013)

A buddy of mine call the other day and said he had trapped a Beaver from his pond. He ask me were they any good to eat and I told him the last one that I had eaten was not bad...That was 30yrs ago.. I told him if he would skin it then I would cook it and we would see if it was good..So here it is and it was pretty darn good. I baked it in a foil covered pan with some beef liquid and heavy cajun seasoning at 350* until it got to a IT of 205*. It was fall off the bone tender. Cooked some potatoes and cornbread to go with it...













Panchetta 042.JPG



__ roller
__ Mar 21, 2013


















Panchetta 043.JPG



__ roller
__ Mar 21, 2013


















Panchetta 044.JPG



__ roller
__ Mar 21, 2013


















Panchetta 045.JPG



__ roller
__ Mar 21, 2013


















Panchetta 046.JPG



__ roller
__ Mar 21, 2013






I also put a couple of onions in with it..


----------



## athabaskar (Mar 21, 2013)

I had beaver one time, just about as long ago as Roller. It was fixed much the same way too, but less seasoned since it was made my my Yankee family. I remember being surprised by how good it really was. Definitely something I'd happily eat again.


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 21, 2013)

I've never had it but heard it was not very good. I would take your word because I don't think many of those people ever really had beaver.


----------



## bigfish98 (Mar 21, 2013)

I could go so many really bad directions with this!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Bigfish


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

Yipeee----you finally made the post about it!  It does look good but 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!

Are you sure your last name isn't Clampet?

Kat


----------



## smoke happens (Mar 21, 2013)

bigfish98 said:


> I could go so many really bad directions with this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh, yeah....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 21, 2013)

I would think them tasty, as animals with Veggie diets are typically lean and mild flavored for the most part...Roller, living in Louisiana I would figured you have had Nutria. I would imagine they would be similar to Beaver...You just don't get as much Tail!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 21, 2013)

Nutria......eeeeewwwwwww  Chef Jimmy!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## davidhef88 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have no comment about eating tasty vegetarian beavers.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 21, 2013)

If you've ever had your nipple bitten off by a beaver....and then you ate 'im, you might be a redneck!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks good Roller!  What does beaver taste like?

Bill


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 21, 2013)

PGSmoker64 said:


> If you've ever had your nipple bitten off by a beaver....and then you ate 'im, you might be a redneck!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not touching that one!


----------



## roller (Mar 21, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> Not touching that one!


Once you get the hair off of it its not to bad....


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 21, 2013)

Roller said:


> Once you get the hair off of it its not to bad....:biggrin:



:2thumbs:


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2013)

Roller, I had beaver about 40 years ago..... As I recall it was a sweet meat... tender...  and good.....


----------



## roller (Mar 21, 2013)

JJ I have had Nutria Rat and their meat is a little sweeter than Beaver and your right not as much tail...and as you know WE will eat anything...


----------



## roller (Mar 21, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> Roller, I had beaver about 40 years ago..... As I recall it was a sweet meat... tender...  and good.....


Your right Dave...and the way things are going we may all be eating it one day...


----------



## woodcutter (Mar 21, 2013)

Roller said:


> S2K9K said:
> 
> 
> > Not touching that one!
> ...


My Avatar made you do it. Didn't it?


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 22, 2013)

Roller said:


> Once you get the hair off of it its not to bad....









Bwahahaha!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2013)

Roller said:


> Once you get the hair off of it its not to bad....


Amen!

I used to have a bumper sticker that said " I Ate Beaver at Tombstone Inn". (That's in PA)

Bear


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Mar 22, 2013)

About 60 miles south of where I live is a town called Fillmore.  55 miles south of that is a town called Beaver.  Locals affectionately refer to that area as the Fillmore Beaver area.  True story.

And it's even funnier if you've listened to the way we Utahans talk.


----------



## roller (Mar 22, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Amen!
> 
> I used to have a bumper sticker that said " I Ate Beaver at Tombstone Inn". (That's in PA)
> 
> Bear


Thats funny Bear !!! I need one of those....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 22, 2013)

Roller said:


> Thats funny Bear !!! I need one of those....


Here is the place:
[h1]Tombstone Inn Lovltn[/h1]

  2) reviews Write a Review

Rr 2 Box 259, Mehoopany, PA 18629   570-833-8987


----------



## roller (Mar 22, 2013)

I will give it a try...I hope your feeling ok !


----------



## elk antlers (Jun 23, 2013)

I would've figured beaver to taste a little gamey considering their musky smell. : )  I once at a fresh roadkill red fox grilled with a little salt and pepper. The meat was tender but the flavor was musky. : )


----------



## acidsorm (Jun 23, 2013)

I killed a beaver once.  Ground it up and made a spaghetti  sauce with it . Was fantastic


----------

